# Aluminum vs iron gearbox



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi

I suppose internal parts are the same in both gearboxes (926 series) but only the casings are different. Am I right ?

If you use correct shear bolts, is there a reason aluminum gearbox shouldn't last as long as iron box if you use good synthetic gear oil in them ?

Thanks


----------



## frozenwrench (Oct 18, 2017)

In general the housing matetial is not important.

How many automotive transmissions are made with an aluminum housing?

Not an issue... at all.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

aluminum gearboxs that ive seen all use bushings. cast iron gearboxes always use bearings that almost never wear out as long as you keep the gearbox full of oil. bushing or bearing wear will in many case lead to destruction of the auger gear


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

In 926 series, aluminum and cast iron gearboxes use bushings not bearings, It seems both use the same internal parts.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

in 924000 series cast iron uses bearings


----------



## frozenwrench (Oct 18, 2017)

I stand by my first statement... material of construction does not matter. The internals, bearings and gears, and external supports do matter.

Depending on alloy and the casting process alluminum and cast iron have the same practical yeild strength. Either will suffer from poor external support. Full length auger shafts and a rigid steel bucket will impart much less force on the hosing than partial shafts and thin flexible bucket.


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

Cast Iron is always the way to go. Awhile back alluminum was used on the ariens snow blowers as a cost cutting move, and they had problems. Now they make a big deal about the cast iron gear case. It's a durability issue. If Alluminum was better that is what they would use. Even the compact Ariens use cast iron now.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder if it would have made a difference for this guy?









Photo is from a local ad.


----------



## frozenwrench (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes a full length auger shaft may have prevented the external loads from breaking that gear case.

However augers frozen to the output shafts can destroy a cast iron unit just the same. Something has to give...


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

In a "perfect storm" scenario, won't a cast aluminum gearbox rupture before a cast iron one? Granted, it would be one helluva hit...


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

looks like someone lost the shear bolts there,


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I only keep the 10,000 series Ariens with the cast iron gear boxes. If I get a newer one with an aluminum case gear box I sell it. The cast iron ones are indestructible if you keep gear oil in them.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Does anyone know if the new Ariens Classic 24 or Compact 24 have "full length augur shafts and bearings"?
I'm trying to decide between one of these and a Toro Powermax 826OE 252cc.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Paulie139 said:


> In a "perfect storm" scenario, won't a cast aluminum gearbox rupture before a cast iron one? Granted, it would be one helluva hit...


it would paul yet seing the shear bolts are intact my guess would be those remaining bolts in the auger are grade 5 or 8 

strengh wise if alum was so weak why are automatic trannies so long lasting?


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Paulie139 said:


> In a "perfect storm" scenario, won't a cast aluminum gearbox rupture before a cast iron one? Granted, it would be one helluva hit...


That's why they use shear pins. Of course somebody will replace them with a bolt that fits....


----------

